# Jest: A REST api for managing jails



## Tabs (Jul 10, 2017)

I am in the very early stages of building Jest - a JSON based REST api for creating and managing jails. It will be available as a single binary package with no external dependencies. It integrates heavily with ZFS and runs operations quickly and concurrently (where possible!).

I would not have announced it so early in development, because it's really not useable at the moment, but I would like to get feedback about the nature of the api as early as possible, so that I can first get the api stable and then move my attention to addressing issues at the backend.

Jest applies CRUD using HTTP methods, for example, these are the interactions available with the `/jails` endpoint:

List all jails
GET: `/jails`​Create new jails
POST: `/jails`​Get information about a specific jail
GET: `/jails/{jailName}`​Update jails (starting/stopping or changing config)
PUT: `/jails/{jailName}`​Delete jails
DELETE: `/jails/{jailName}`​
Other endpoints will include `/templates` (or 'base' jails, for cloning), `/snapshots` (for the ZFS dataset and also the related Jest config), and a `/config` endpoint for managing the configuration of Jest itself.

You can find some examples of the responses from these endpoints along with a quick video demo using curl on the GitHub page. Please no pull requests or patches - I am only interested in feedback on the api at the moment: information you think should be included in responses, use-cases that should be catered for, if it's even useful and so on.

Lastly - you can't do anything useful with Jest yet, lots of stuff is going to change and/or break over the coming weeks. When it's at a point where it needs testing I'll post back here.

Cheers 

Mods - Sorry, I accidentally posted in the wrong sub forum - if you can move this to the 'installation and maintenance of ports or packages' sub forum or somewhere else more suitable that would be great.


----------



## himrock922 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, Tabs.
I'm himrock922.

Have you continue about the Jest development still?
Regards.


----------



## forquare (Nov 27, 2018)

himrock922 said:


> Hi, Tabs.
> I'm himrock922.
> 
> Have you continue about the Jest development still?
> Regards.



The last commit on the Github page is a day after Tabs original post, suggesting that maybe not much more work has been done


----------



## himrock922 (Nov 28, 2018)

forquare said:


> The last commit on the Github page is a day after Tabs original post, suggesting that maybe not much more work has been done



Hi, forquare.

Oh...Thanks.


----------

